# Latest lamp shade



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

Made a shade this morning. Norfolk Island Pine. 10" diameter, 9" tall.

Photo 1- on lathe
Photo 2 - 1/2 way hollowed
Photo 3 - after oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2016)

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 16, 2016)

nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

Only took 3 hours...


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome Lee! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

What do you use to mount it on a lamp? It's awesome btw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

A lamp shade spider.



 

I cut a groove inside under top rim to fit it. I must estimate shrinkage since the wood is wet & make it larger than the spider size. I've only found them in full inch sizes. When shade is dry & spider doesn't fit I cut the outer ring & bend it to fit & 5 minute epoxy in place. There is a lamp shade company near me that sells the shade parts.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> A lamp shade spider.View attachment 109173 I cut a groove inside under top rim to fit it. I must estimate shrinkage since the wood is wet & make it larger than the spider size. I've only found them in full inch sizes. When shade is dry & spider doesn't fit I cut the outer ring & bend it to fit & 5 minute epoxy in place. There is a lamp shade company near me that sells the shade parts.


On a typical shade how much do you leave for shrinking? I replace lots of shades and lamps at work. I will start hoarding the parts and try to make one or two.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

On Norfolk I figure 1/4" shrinkage in a 6" top opening. It varies with wood type, how fresh the wood is, & diameter. A lot of trial & error.

I used a 6" spider for this shade... It doesn't fit so I get to cut (spider) & adjust it.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I replace lots of shades and lamps at work. I will start hoarding the parts and try to make one or two.



You can spray paint the spiders from used shades gold color.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

I can't imagine cook will be much different. I might cut the first spider and measure how far it closes up then ca it in place so I know for sure.

Thank you for sharing this and wish me luck... eventually...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Too cool! Love those knots!


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 17, 2016)

Made another shade today from same Norfolk tree. Shown before putting in oil. Will repair bug holes after first coat of finish dry.





Measuring spider





Cutting groove for spider. Center post still in for support during hollowing.





3/16" cutter on boring bar used to cut groove





Measuring to fit spider. Shade still needs sanding inside.





Spider seated in groove - perfect fit!! Will epoxy in place after oil soak & polyurethane finish done.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

This is awesome. I know I'm going to destroy my first 3 or 10 but I'm going to try this eventually. Thanks for this tutorial Lee. If you don't mind me moving it I think this should be in the Classroom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 17, 2016)

Ok with me.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is awesome. I know I'm going to destroy my first 3 or 10 but I'm going to try this eventually. Thanks for this tutorial Lee. If you don't mind me moving it I think this should be in the Classroom.




Do a small one first. 6' diameter.

Edit : O0ps..... 6" diameter!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Do a small one first. 6' diameter.



That was my plan. I can't go larger than 9" anyway just have a midi.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 17, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Do a small one first. 6' diameter.



I don't think @Kevin has a lathe that will spin a six foot diameter lampshade ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I don't think @Kevin has a lathe that will spin a six foot diameter lampshade ...


He does have a tractor so that's kind of the same.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 18, 2016)

Fresh out of oil. 





Ready for Japan drier to dry oil then polyurethane.





Lit up. More sanding inside needed to remove tool lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

